# Parker-Planas Kenpo, Joe Doyle and you.



## kenpocoach

I am being trained by both Mr. Richard Planas and Mr. Joe Doyle. 

My training takes place at Doyle's Kenpo Karate Academy in Mentor, Ohio. 

Once a month I make a 3 hour car trip from Mount Vernon, Ohio to Mentor, Ohio to train semi-privately with Mr. Doyle for 2+ hours. Once a quarter I drive to meet Mr. Planas at Doyle's for his 4+ hour training. 

I started my training with Mr. Steve Hatfield and Mr. Terry Ward in Mount Vernon in 2000. I was promoted to Black by Mr. Lee Wedlake in 2006. Although the training at Mr. Hatfield's Panther Kenpo Studio was very complete; I felt there was something missing and having met Mr. Doyle at one of Mr. Hatfield's seminars I felt I should contact him for further assistance. Upon hearing that I intended to train with Mr. Doyle; Mr. Hatfield terminated my training at his facility.

A little over a year later I find that I really did make the correct move to go see Mr. Doyle. Not only was he able to fill in missing pieces of my Kenpo training, but because of his affilation with Mr. Planas, he was able to put me directly in touch with one of the Founding Fathers of the American Kenpo system for direct training. It turns out that Mr. Doyle's school is the only school anywhere in the world where Mr. Planas teaches the entire American Kenpo system from white to Black. All forms and all techniques are gone over in detail by one of the men that designed the system. You can't get better training then that.

Mr. Doyle has opened the semi-private lessons up for any Kenpoist that wants to learn the system as it is taught by Mr Planas. For a little fee of $50.00 anyone can come to Mentor and learn the Kenpo system as it was performed in the 70s and 80s by Joe Doyle. Back when Kenpo was a complete art with all its powerful violence still contained within the system. (Many People do not know that Kenpo as taught in modern schools has been dumbed down for safety sake. Schools do not want the liabilities of teaching too dangerous an art...). Our next session is November 2, 2008.

Mr. Doyle calls the complete Kenpo training system he offers the Ohio Instructors college (OIC). Ohio means that is where the college is located. Instructors means that the level of training is suitable for Instructors and people who want to learn how to be Instructors in Kenpo. And College because the instruction is deep enough in content to warrent a higher description of the training performed there. (As opposed to a school or studio monaker). Mr. Doyle runs in his semi-private lessons the same way Mr. Planas trains Kenpoist. Although Mr. Planas is the undisputed Leader of our society and Mr. Doyle never places his training above that of Mr. Planas, it is refreshing to learn monthly the same material that Mr. Planas goes over quarterly. The OIC is a very complete training system. Anyone that want to know the full scope and potential of American Kenpo absolutely must train at the OIC.

I would like to meet you in person. Won't you please consider joining me at Joe Doyle's Kenpo Karate Academy this November 2d? I have a website; www.kenpocoach.com of my own that is under development. I just this moment realized that I do not list the dates of our training sessions on the site. That is obviously a mistake. I will start listing the dates soon. 

Mr. Planas will be at Mr. Doyles this December 13 & 14th. We will be going over the Blue material. But before I close I want to make one final point about our training. Anyone can do it. Neither Mr. Planas nor Mr. Doyle take pleasure from looking down on anyone. If your a Kenpoist and it does not matter what school or what trainer you have had, you will be welcomed at the school and will be placed with people you can work comfortably with. 

Please join us. You will not get better American Kenpo training anywhere else in the world. Mr. Planas is getting up there in years, so we really do not know how long he will be able to continue to train. You ought, in my opinion, to make it a point to be with him as often as you can.

Sincerely and thank you for your time,

Larry Splain


----------



## MJS

Welcome! Enjoy the forum! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts

Welcome and thanks for the info.


----------



## IcemanSK

Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## arnisador

Welcome!


----------



## jaybacca72

i think it is great that you work with joe and huk but make no mistake joe's is NOT the only place in the world that does that much work with huk. ingmars school in sweden sees him at least 5-6 times a year for the last 7 yrs and when he comes it is for a week or two at a time. i personally am a student of huks and just did a week of privates with him and will see him next month again. I highly recommend training the kenpo college at Joe Doyles with huk or train with Joe at his studio you won't regret it. btw tell joe i said hi!

later
Jason Arnold
Canada via Sweden


----------



## 14 Kempo

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy

Welcome to MT!!  Happy posting!

My wife is originally from Fredericktown, so we go back to visit quite frequently!  I like in Dayton now.


----------



## bowser666

Hello and welcome.


----------

